# Carpet Cleaning, Carpet Cleaning, Carpeting Cleaning!! Thank you!! Kelly1



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*A Big Huge Giant Thank You!!!!*

*Had Kelvin out to the house today to perform his magic on the house carpet.*

*Well ~~~~ My wife just called me at work, and it sounded like she just got off the best roller coaster ride ever!!*

*She was soooo happy, and said over and over and over again " The carpet looks so beautiful!!!*

*So, not only did this fellow forum member work magic on my carpet, he worked it on my wife also!!!*

*Thanks again Buddy!!!!*
*BT*

*Here is the link to his PFF post*

*http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/pff-glorified-carpet-cleaner-51122/*

*Here is what he does:*

*Services: *
*Fine Rug Cleaning*
*Tile and Grout Cleaning*
*Stone Tile Restoration*
*VCT ( Strip and Wax )*
*Wood Refinishing*
*Upholstery Cleaning*
*24/7Water Damage Restoration*
*Janitorial*
*Foreclosure Cleanup*
*Move-in/Move-out *

*http://accutechcarpet.com/Accutech*

*Carpet And Tile Cleaning*
*Satisfaction Guaranteed Or We'll Give Your Dirt Back!*

*850-529-1335*


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> So, not only did this fellow forum member work majic on my carpet, he worked it on my wife also!!!Thanks again Buddy!!!!BT:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


Sounds like he did a thorough job Tom!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Well Skip,*
*You know my wife, and she never ever calls me at work unless it is important, or she needs something right then.*

*This call was just to tell me how happy she was.*

*And I could tell, it was so important to her that, she had to call during billable hours.*

*And there is nothing more important than making my wife happy!!!*


----------

